# Edwin McCain



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

Did anyone see Edwin McCain playing on the Rachel Ray show? If so, what was the guitar that he was using? It was a thin body acoustic with no sound hole. Helllpppp!


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Didn't see it but I think that he uses a Gibson Chet Atkins SST and your description fits the part. Was it either black or natural wood coloured?


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

Antz_Marchin said:


> Didn't see it but I think that he uses a Gibson Chet Atkins SST and your description fits the part. Was it either black or natural wood coloured?


Great stuff Antz! You hit the nail square on the head. Here it is on Gibson's  site.  

I found a pic of him playing and here it is. Yes he played a natural like this one - 










I could make out that it had what looked like a Gibson headstock on it but couldn't find it in their lineup. I didn't look in their "discontinued" models. It was removed for 2006.

Thanks again!


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Mike T. said:


> Great stuff Antz! You hit the nail square on the head. Here it is on Gibson's  site.
> 
> I found a pic of him playing and here it is. Yes he played a natural like this one -
> 
> ...


Looks like a gibson headstock, with a Godin body... strrrrraaaannnngeee


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 9, 2007)

flashPUNK said:


> Looks like a gibson headstock, with a Godin body... strrrrraaaannnngeee


For sure. The Godins all have the slots for the slide switches in the upper bout though.

I asked a similar question to this a few weeks ago when trying to find out what Montreal session guitarist Donald Meunier played. I saw him on TV playing in a Luba concert and it looked like a Godin Multiac but it too had no visible switches. No-one had an answer for me though.


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Dave Matthews played this as him main axe for about 6 years til 99/2000-ish. His is modified with fishman electronics though to make it sound even better. It's a sweet guitar. I've been wanting to get one for a little while now but always manage to spend the money I free up on a true acoustic that always seems to come along:confused-smiley-010 .


----------

